# Guinness World Record & Classic Tractors



## RFD_TV

*RFD-TV* is thrilled to be the Opening Weekend Sponsor at the Nebraska State Fair and what better way to open the fair, than to break a World Record!

On *Saturday, August 25th *at 1:00 central time at Fonner Park in Grand Island, NE. RFD-TV will attempt to break the Guinness World Record of the "*Largest Parade of Classic Tractors*". 

The current record is 745, set in Germany in 2008 and according to the Guinness guidelines, Classic Tractors *MUST* be *30yrs or older *to participate.

*Max Armstrong*, Farm Broadcaster from This Week In AgriBusiness will MC the parade, introducing each tractor on-site & on-air, as RFD-TV broadcasts live. Max will also be interviewing different participants before and after the parade. The interviews will be seen on RFD-TV, RURAL TV and during “Classic Tractors” on RFD-TV, hosted by Max.























A little bit about the Armstrong Family 560 in the picture along with Max. Max tells us it's a '62 vintage. This tractor belonged to his dad and they farmed in Southern Indiana. The tractor was sold to a neighbor and was returned to Max a few years back. A lot of work went into restoring this old machine by the Prairie Central High School FFA Chapter in Fairbury, IL. It turned out really well and as you can tell, Max was very pleased. Considering the tractor had been turned over on it's top! 
You can learn more from the video. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftoWmRb2Tmw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


To join in and be part of history-in the-making, fill out the registration form on our website at http://www.rfdtv.com/nebraskastatefair/index.php/tractor-parade or download the PDF version and mail it in.

Family and friends will be able to watch the parade from a reserved section in the grandstand and afterwards take a closer look, as all the tractors will be on display around the Fonner Park track. Family and friends will also have VIP reserved seating for the concert later that evening at 7:00 featuring *Marty Stuart & His Fabulous **Superlatives with Special Guests Connie Smith & Quebe **Sisters*. Just be sure to fill in the number of seats you need reserved, for both the parade and the concert.

*CONCERT*
Saturday, August 25, 2012, 7:00p.m. 
Heartland Events Center
FREE Concert with gate admission to the Fair 
Wristband required


If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at *[email protected]* or direct line *402 – 614 – 9886*.

*Lastly, we have extended the deadline to submit forms to August 15th.
*


----------

